
Twitter Turned Down A $10 Billion Offer From Google - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-turned-down-a-10-billion-offer-from-google--report-2011-4
======
suking
If this was true I would think they would take it...

~~~
phlux
I think this offer happened before the #dickbar debacle.

------
yanw
Unnamed sources...

